# Juvenile Cuban Gar



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

One of my cuban gars. Juvenile around 6" in this picture.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice Atractosteus tristoechus, how long have you had it? what size is it now?

Where did you get it?

thanks


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you. I picked them up on Mar 21st. Got 4 in total from below water. They averaged 5.5" when I first measured them on the 22nd. As of today them averaged 8" and have thickened up a lot. They should start to develop the adult colouring soon.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Cool gar!

Where did you get it? I want one too!


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> Cool gar!
> 
> Where did you get it? I want one too!


Thanks

I got them from a company called below water.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

pharmaecopia said:


> Thank you. I picked them up on Mar 21st. Got 4 in total from below water. They averaged 5.5" when I first measured them on the 22nd. As of today them averaged 8" and have thickened up a lot. They should start to develop the adult colouring soon.


Wow, these gars grow fast lol 
BTW, how big do they get?

I saw some alligator gar at Whitby BA for $39.99each and around 5" but they can grow over 10'


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

bad ass looking


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

dl88dl said:


> Wow, these gars grow fast lol
> BTW, how big do they get?
> 
> I saw some alligator gar at Whitby BA for $39.99each and around 5" but they can grow over 10'


They have been growing very fast but they will probably start to slow down shortly. These gars put on the most weight as they grow, whereas all the other gars grow first in length then fill out these guys remain pretty thick and proportionate.

Most adult specimens are between 24" and 30".



tranceaddict said:


> bad ass looking


Thanks, as the gars age they will lose the lateral strip pattern and the body goes to a goldish colour. They are a real sight to see then.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

They are a very nice gar.

I bought 2 several years ago and still have one at about 24".

Did you get any other fish from Oliver Lucanus?


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

arapaimag said:


> They are a very nice gar.
> 
> I bought 2 several years ago and still have one at about 24".
> 
> Did you get any other fish from Oliver Lucanus?


I only got the cuban gars from Oliver, he had some other things that were interesting but I'm trying to focus more on my gars and catfish so I passed. I've seen pics of your cuban gar before, very impressive fish you have. How did you find the growth rate on them to be?


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

pharmaecopia said:


> I only got the cuban gars from Oliver, he had some other things that were interesting but I'm trying to focus more on my gars and catfish so I passed. I've seen pics of your cuban gar before, very impressive fish you have. How did you find the growth rate on them to be?


I don't grow my fish fast so their growth rate is not important to me. I prefer to slow grow and have the fish live a long time. That is why I have so many fish that are in their teens and twenties.

The dominant cuban did grow faster than the one I have left but his macho ways cost him his life when my black shark had a rumble with him.


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

arapaimag said:


> I don't grow my fish fast so their growth rate is not important to me. I prefer to slow grow and have the fish live a long time. That is why I have so many fish that are in their teens and twenties.
> 
> The dominant cuban did grow faster than the one I have left but his macho ways cost him his life when my black shark had a rumble with him.


I've read other threads where you have said roughly the same thing. And I have to admit you must be doing something right. Forgive me if I'm mistaken but I though for most of your fish you grow them to a certain size first before you start to grow them slower.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

When I get a new delicate young fish I quarantine it for a long time and pay extra attention to it as I check it's health and acclimatize it to the foods I want to feed it. At this time I feed it heavier than I will later as I try to put some permanent bulk on it.

At present I have several species of fish in quarantine and acclimation including

4 non common mormyrids including Gnathonemus tamandua, Campylomormyrus alces, Campylomormyrus cassaicus and Campylomormyrus rhynchopterus. I divided these fish (30) in 3 120's four months ago and am training them to accept flakes, pellets and various frozen shrimp while feeding them their beloved bloodworms. I expect some losses over the first 12 months and at that time if they are healthy I will review their situation and retank them as necessary.

I have several other fish in similar quarantine stages including young Hydrocynus vittatus, Hydrocynus goliath, Zungaro zungaro (Paulicea lutkeni), 
Cichla sp., Hoplarcus psitticus, Heteropneustes fossillis and a shoal of Labiobarbus festiva. Again these are placed in appropriate sized tanks and the same procedure is applied as the elephant nose. 

Quarantine of what I consider delicate fish are a period of observation as well as feeding behaviour and take a period of anywhere from 2 months to 1 year. 

After they are considered ready for a community tank if applicable, they are conditioned to the feeding schedule they will be given from then on and if it is suitably accepted by them they will be placed in the tank I had in mind for them when I first purchased them.

I believe I am capable of raising any fish very fast, but prior experience has showed me the fish will never live as long a life as if I slow grow them.

Best of luck with your fantastic cuban gars.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

are you sure its a cuban?:S


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

shark said:


> are you sure its a cuban?:S


100% cuban, though this one is the odd one of my group having a thinner lateral stripe than the others.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

pharmaecopia said:


> 100% cuban, though this one is the odd one of my group having a thinner lateral stripe than the others.


thats why cool very rare fish, if you check mfk people have monsters


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

I've seen the pics over there can't wait till mine get bigger.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

arapaimag said:


> Campylomormyrus alces, Campylomormyrus cassaicus and Campylomormyrus rhynchopterus


Woah! got them from Oliver / below water too?


----------

